# Stupid pumilio...or stupid pumilio keeper?



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I got a pair of proven Cayo Nancys and they have begun laying eggs. They are laying about halfway down the brom leafs. As the eggs form, they begin to slip further and further down the leaf. About the time they are nearly fully formed, they slip completely into the water while still in the "gel bubble". Is this OK? Can the tads finish their final development underwater? Will mama still pull them out of their and deposit each tad into a different pocket? Or are they messing up and perhaps learning a new tank? I have seen three batches slip underwater now. I read that some pumilio like to lay between overlapping broad leafed plants. Do I need to add more plants like that? Here is a shot of the tank so you can see how it is set up. It is about 50 gallons. It's a slope front measuring 2'x2'x2'. Few shots of mom and dad just for kicks.
Doug


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

I would say add more large leafed philo type plants, that's where they prefer to lay - I'm not sure they take the slippage situation into consideration, and if they do survive then it's only one per axil


----------



## RMB (Nov 26, 2009)

My guess is it might be the misting system pushing the eggs down. Perhaps you could redirect it for a less direct flow, or try hand misting. My lamasi lay eggs on the vertical front glass of the tank, and I've never seen them move.


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

To much misting can push the eggs down. I have a pair of bj's in a large tank all by themselves and their first couple clutches slipped down into the broms but the eventually got it right.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for the advice everybody. Maybe I should drop to a two head mister in there. Was trying to make sure I got a lot of water running through the broms to keep the pools fresh.
Doug


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Those are all great answers. 

You dont need to remove the nozzles just direct them in another direction for two weeks or so. 

And yeah if you can pull them out before they drown they should be ok. Just pull down on the leaf, and with a Qtip or some thing, gently pull them back on to the leaf. I used to do this when I had broms. Made so mad I took the broms out and made them lay and deposit in flimcans or they would lay on pothos.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

frogmanroth said:


> Those are all great answers.
> 
> You dont need to remove the nozzles just direct them in another direction for two weeks or so.
> 
> And yeah if you can pull them out before they drown they should be ok. Just pull down on the leaf, and with a Qtip or some thing, gently pull them back on to the leaf. I used to do this when I had broms. Made so mad I took the broms out and made them lay and deposit in flimcans or they would lay on pothos.


Thanks and I actually tried that with one batch. I used a slurpee spoon/straw. Viv is very new though, and the broms aren't fully rooted in. I accidentally changed the angle of the brom a little. The eggs stayed up though and finished developing...but Mom and Dad totally ignored them! It's frustrating looking at 9 well developed eggs and tads either drown or get ignored and left to dry out. With any other frog I would have pulled them long ago and just raised them myself. I'm not very good at egg-feeding, though!

Hey Gabe, you pulled all the broms in a pumilio tank and they still breed just using leaves and film canisters? That's how I work all my thumbnails but didn't think Pumilio would let me get away with that.
Doug
Doug


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

I dont have anything useful to add since I have zero experience with pumilio but they are gorgeous and the tank looks great. Good luck 

Georgia


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

GeorgiaB said:


> I dont have anything useful to add since I have zero experience with pumilio but they are gorgeous and the tank looks great. Good luck
> 
> Georgia


Thank you Georgia. I have begun construction on another slope front for my escudos. I found a killer piece of Ghostwood that I will use as a centerpiece Tree trunk and root system.
Doug


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

Escudos are probably one of my favourite morphs! Please post pics of the finished products and of course the frogs 

I havent used ghostwood, do you find that it holds up well under the humidity??

Georgia


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

GeorgiaB said:


> Escudos are probably one of my favourite morphs! Please post pics of the finished products and of course the frogs
> 
> I havent used ghostwood, do you find that it holds up well under the humidity??
> 
> Georgia


Here's a couple shots of the Escudos. The male is the redder one. The females kind of shy in the little Viv that their last owner had them in. This is the best shot she's given me so far. It's going to be several weeks before the viv is ready but I will post it.

Ghostwood is my favorite wood. I love the intricate branching forms. It will last for many years in humid vivs.
Doug


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

That male is stunning! Are they a proven pair? I am soo jealous! I have yet to venture into pumilios but hopefully i will soon


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

GeorgiaB said:


> That male is stunning! Are they a proven pair? I am soo jealous! I have yet to venture into pumilios but hopefully i will soon


They are not proven but the old owner thought they might be. My frog guru thinks they are. They are in much too small a tank to see their natural behavior so it's tough to say. Hopefully I'll get calling when they get their new home. Plus I've got a buddy here in town successfully breeding his so we can eventually swap bloodlines.
Doug


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Doug, They did breed just fine in the tanks with out broms.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks Gabe!
Doug


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

Its nice to know thay will breed in canisters. Beautiful frogs Doug!


----------

